# Pimp your story hour in General



## EricNoah (Oct 30, 2003)

I have a thread in General for those of you who want to advertise your story hour.  http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=67871 

Fire away!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 31, 2003)

Pimping My Story Hour in General:

Well, I've got this story hour, see; it's about this group of heroes, they don't get along very well, but they kick butt and it all turns out ok in the end.

Is that general enough for you?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 31, 2003)

Pimping My Story Hour in General:

But I don't _speak_ "General"...

Can I pimp it in English?


----------

